# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Thừa Thiên - Huế: "Chặt chém" du khách tại bãi biển Thuận An

## yeuhanoi

Một bãi biển với giá cả đồ hải sản rẻ, phong cách phục vụ bình dân. Nhưng từ đầu năm nay, bỗng nhiên toàn bộ đều tăng giá cao đột ngột tại bãi tắm Thuận An (thị trấn Thuận An, huyện Phú Vang) kèm theo những khoản phụ phí vô lý.

Để tìm hiểu, chúng tôi đã cất công mấy ngày trời để về bãi biển Thuận An ghi hình, ghi âm trong vai những vị khách. Quả không sai khi thực trạng đúng như nhiều người thân và khách du lịch phản ánh.

*Giá cả đột ngột đắt đỏ, “phụ phí” vô tội vạ*

Đóng vai những vị khách từ Huế xuống chơi biển Thuận An, chúng tôi vào quán B.H ở khu bãi chính. Trái ngược với hình ảnh thân thiện khi mời khách từ đầu bãi, những tay lơ xe ở quán này “lạnh lùng” xin tiền giữ xe ngay từ đầu với giá 7.000đ/xe máy. Mặc dù đã giải thích là vào quán để ngồi nhậu nhưng lơ xe đáp cụt lủn “Vào nhậu hay không nhậu cũng phải trả tiền xe, quy định mới”.

Đã thấy khó chịu trong người, chúng tôi vừa ngồi xuống chiếc ghế nhựa thì 1 nam “tiếp tân” lật đật chạy ra (gọi cho có tiếp tân chứ ăn mặc thì rất luộm thuộm) đưa vội cuốn menu ghi đồ ăn. Lật từ đầu đến cuối thấy đến gần trăm món hải sản nhưng giá thì ...không thấy đâu. Hỏi “tiếp viên” được trả lời “Tụi em có niêm yết bảng giá ở gần... toalet. Mấy anh yên tâm, tụi em không bán mắc đâu”.



_Bảng giá tại quán B.H ở bãi tắm Thuận An được treo ở gần... nhà vệ
sinh nên ít khách mà xuống kiểm tra hay đối chiếu khi kêu đồ ăn ra
được. Thực đơn thì không có giá cả gì cụ thể
_
Rẻ nhất trong các món là mực khô, nhưng con nhỏ nhất cũng có giá tới 100.000đ (trong khi giá ngoài mấy quán bán mực gần bãi tắm ngoài đường chỉ 30.000-40.000đ/1 con loại vừa). Tuy nhiên khi mực được đem ra, chúng tôi thấy quá thất vọng. Con mực nhỏ được quán “khéo léo” ép ra cho to nên trông mỏng dính. Xé từng miếng mực đưa lên miệng mà có cảm giác như ăn ...tơ.

_Mực nhỏ được cán mỏng ra cho to hơn - giá 1 con 100.000đ
- đắt hơn gấp 3 lần so với các hàng bán mực ở gần biển_

Ngồi nhậu vài chai bia, trước khi đứng lên, chúng tôi nghe tiếng cãi vã ở bàn bên cạnh khi một nhóm HS mới về chơi trả tiền cuộc nhậu. Chỉ với 10 chai bia, 1 xoong trìa hấp và 1 gói thuốc Ngựa - giá tính cao lắm chỉ 200.000đ, nhưng phiếu tính tiền ghi đến ...400.000đ - hơn gấp đôi giá năm ngoái. Nhóm HS này xin chủ quán tính lại, nhưng người chủ quán lạnh lùng nói “Giá rứa là rẻ nhất rồi mấy em ơi”. Hỏi tại sao mắc, chủ quán trả lời “Bữa ni vật giá đắt đỏ lắm. Anh còn không biết có kinh doanh qua nổi mùa hè ni nữa không đây”.

Khoảng tầm 8 giờ tối, khi không gian quán đã gần đầy chỗ ngồi, 1 nhóm thanh niên gần chục người vào vào quán ngồi. Chủ quán chạy ra nói mấy tiếng, bỗng cả nhóm đứng dậy, cằn nhằn và la lối “Đồ quán cắt cổ, đã về nhậu rồi mà còn lấy tiền ghế là làm răng?”. Chúng tôi tới hỏi mới biết là chủ quán nói với nhóm do quán đông quá nên phải lấy thêm mỗi ghế 10.000đ để bù vào phí ...phục vụ.

Cũng nhớ lại, cách đây hơn nửa tháng, chúng tôi cùng nhóm bạn cấp 3 về hàn huyên tâm sự ở bãi Phú Thuận 2 - nơi có giá thuộc dạng rẻ nhất trong số các bãi ở Thuận An. Kêu ra 1 xoong trìa nhỏ, 1 đĩa tôm luộc và 2 đĩa mì tôm xào hải sản cùng 1 két bia nhưng khi tính giá lên đến gần 1,2 triệu đồng - mắc hơn 500 ngàn so với các quán nhậu hải sản tại Huế.

Theo quan sát của chúng tôi, nhiều gia đình khi về chơi biển Thuận An đã xách thêm chiếu, bia lon, đồ mồi và ra bãi cát trải chiếu ngồi chứ không dám ngồi trên quán vì sợ bị “chém”. Thức ăn chủ yếu và khách hay kêu không phải là trìa hấp, mực hấp, tôm nướng ở biển từ các quán mà là... bánh lọc gói với giá bình dân 1.000đ/cái.


_
Gia đình này xách thêm thùng bia lon và đồ ăn để đỡ bị “chặt chém”_
Ngày cuối tuần nhưng tại các bãi cát và trên quán, khách vẫn lưa thưa không đông bằng năm ngoái. Nhiều khách đã đổi thói quen kéo nhau về khu cồn Tè xa hơn khoảng 3km hay về bãi Vinh Thanh cách bãi Thuận An hơn chục km vì giá cả rẻ hơn.

Một nghịch lý khi so giá từ Thuận An với các quán nhậu chuyên hay không chuyên đồ hải sản tại TP Huế thì giá ở biển ...mắc gấp rưỡi đến gấp đôi. Cũng tương tự, tại các bãi tắm thuộc biển Lăng Cô - vịnh đẹp thế giới (huyện Phú Lộc) cũng có giá rất phải chăng và thua giá ở bãi Thuận An - vốn từ xưa được mệnh danh là bãi tắm bình dân, thân thiện.
*
Giá cả tăng vì giá đấu lô tăng*

Ông Hoàng Phước, PCT Kinh tế UBND Thị trấn Thuận An, huyện Phú Vang cho biết: “Sau thời điểm thuê bãi kỳ hạn 3 năm, đầu năm 2011 này chúng tôi tiếp tục ra đấu giá lại với giá khởi điểm gói 5 năm (2010-2015) so với gói đấu 3 năm trước (2007-2010) cao hơn từ 15-20%. Giá khởi điểm không cao lắm từ 20 triệu đến 278 triệu/năm. Tuy nhiên khi đấu lên, do các chủ quán không ai nhường ai nên đẩy giá lên rất cao. Có lô từ 270 triệu tăng lên 560 triệu, riêng lô cao nhất từ 278 triệu tăng 3 lần đến 780 triệu đồng. Do đấu giá trúng lô với giá cao, nên khi bán thì mặt bằng giá chung ở bãi tắm Thuận An cũng khá cao so với các điểm du lịch biển khác ở Việt Nam.

Năm nay tuy ngân sách thị trấn thu về cao nhưng chúng tôi buồn vì sợ các quán sẽ bán đồ ăn, thức uống giá cao cho du khách thì sẽ làm mất hình ảnh bãi tắm. Dù muốn thu hút khách về nhiều nhưng qua ước chừng trong những tháng đầu năm nay, lượng khách có giảm khoảng 10% so với năm ngoái - một điều đáng buồn”.

Ông Phước cho biết thêm, trước tình trạng lên giá ở các bãi, ủy ban thị trấn vẫn chưa có hình thức kiềm chế giá. Ông Phước cũng giải thích về “nỗi khổ” trong việc mua thức ăn ở bãi Thuận An là do có nhiều du khách về quán rồi kêu đồ ăn ra chứ ít khi nhìn lên bảng niêm yết, đến khi tính tiền do giá đã lên cao nhưng vì tưởng chủ quán “cắt cổ” nên khách bực tức. Tuy nhiên, theo quan sát của chúng tôi tại đa số các quán đều treo bảng giá tại gần ...nhà vệ sinh ở phía sau nên thật khó để có thể biết được giá cả.

Trao đổi với ông Trần Anh Tuấn, Phó phòng Tài chính - Kế hoạch huyện Phú Vang, chúng tôi được biết: giá gửi xe máy lấy 7.000đ là sai với quy định. Lúc trước huyện đã có quy định giá xe là 4.000đ nhưng rồi các quán đưa ra lý do thêm 1.000đ cho tiền bảo hiểm xe và 1.000đ cho tiền vệ sinh xe, tổng cộng là 6.000đ/xe máy, với lý giải: nếu không có thêm 2 khoản này thì quán... không giữ xe được. Huyện đã phản đối và không chấp nhận phương án này. Tuy nhiên quán vẫn chặt chém ở tiền giữ xe như PV phản ánh.

Về việc đấu lô, ông Tuấn cho hay là từ việc cho thuê 3 năm lên 5 năm của huyện nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các chủ quán có cơ hội, yên tâm làm ăn lâu dài. Tuy nhiên trên thực tế lại trở thành một cuộc “chiến” khi các quầy bằng mọi giá phải đấu cho bằng được lô "ngon", thành thử ra giá đã bị đẩy lên quá cao so với giá đấu gốc.


_Các quán xá vắng khách tại bãi biển Thuận An - Dự tính sơ qua, lượng
khách năm nay giảm 10% so với năm 2010._
Riêng tình trạng tăng giá có phần hơi tùy tiện từ đầu năm 2011 đến nay, ông Trần Anh Tuấn khẳng định: “Dù gì đi nữa thì lãnh đạo thị trấn Thuận An cũng phải có trách nhiệm quản lý chặt chẽ hơn vấn đề này, vì toàn bộ tiền nộp hàng năm các chủ quầy đưa hết về thị trấn theo quy định mới về thu chi cố định ở địa phương. Chúng tôi sắp tới sẽ làm tờ trình gửi lên ủy ban huyện Phú Vang xem xét để có những biện pháp mạnh chấn chỉnh lại việc giá cả bán cho du khách đang đẩy lên quá cao như các anh phản ánh”.

* Tính các khoản thuế phải nộp thêm thì lô cao nhất ở bãi tắm Thuận An nộp ngân sách cho UBND thị trấn Thuận An hơn 800 triệu đồng/năm. Các quầy phải nộp cao khác có giá từ 200-600 triệu đồng/năm. Mỗi năm, chủ hộ phải nộp thêm 18% tiền cộng với giá trúng lô năm trước. Riêng phí giữ xe, tổng các hộ phải nộp cho thị trấn là 380 triệu đồng/năm. Tuy vậy thời gian kinh doanh trên bãi tắm chỉ kéo dài vỏn vẹn 5 tháng, từ 31/3 đến 30/8 hàng năm do mùa mưa ít ai về biển để tắm.

----------


## heocoi

Giờ du lịch đâu đâu cũng thấy chém, chém từ Thanh Hóa chém ra, chém từ Huế chém vào. chep chep, thế này em đi du lịch đồng quê thấy hay hơn, vừa được ngắm cảnh tự do lại chả bị ai " chém chặt "  :Big Grin:

----------


## danghung

Với tình trạng chặt chém thế này liệu ai còn muốn đến đây lần thứ 2 nữa. Đâu đâu cũng thấy chém. Thế này mất đi cả hình ảnh đẹp về Huế trong mắt khách du lịch.

----------

